# transporting and shipping of tadpoles



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

what is the best method of sending tadpoles...or even transporting them a few hours...I have read it can be traumatic to them...


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

The back of a male frog..


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I have shipped them in very small water bottles, if I remember correctly I put as much water as possible in them so that they couldn't bang around as much. I don't think it will bother them that much as long as you don't take them out of one container and put them in a container with completely different water.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I've had some brought to me in rubbermaid/tupperware,or ff cups (with non vented lids)and such to mads meets.They were brought from a good distance with no problems or casualties.I've never shipped them,but if done properly they should be fine.Most people that ship them use fish bags (shipping bags not pet store bags )which breath.I'd think temps would be the major issue.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

MikeSmith said:


> The back of a male frog..


yah...but I can't get that damn frog to hang on long enough


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions and think I'm making more out of than necessary...


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Check out these threads, they might be helpful

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/65523-whats-your-take-selling-tadpoles.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/95706-unboxing-tadpoles-my-latest-video.html

If you're just say driving them a short distance I wouldn't get too worried about it. Mailing them would be more problematic though


----------

